# Nikon is in hot soup in China



## RAKAMRAK (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikon is in hot soup in China regarding D600

http://petapixel.com/2014/03/17/nikon-asked-halt-d600-sales-china-scathing-nationally-televised-expose/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikon came out with a replacement some time ago, hoping to dodge the bad reputation of the D600. Toyota just paid a billion plus $ for hiding defects, and GM is going to have to match it.

It seems to be a no brainer to fess up and fix a issue, but the book keepers think they are saving the company money, when they are risking much more.

Every camera has issues, some are minor, some are a real issue. It is a juggling act to decide which falls into which category, but after Nikon was called out in DPR a couple of years back, they should have acted more decisively.


----------

